# vlc quit playing rar archives



## pacija (Mar 1, 2013)

Some updates ago VLC quit playing .rar archives:

```
pacija@kaa:~ % vlc
VLC media player 2.0.5 Twoflower (revision 2.0.5-0-g1661b7d)
[0x801c50198] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
[0x801c4c9d8] main playlist: stopping playback
[0x815852558] mkv demux error: cannot find KaxSegment or missing mandatory KaxInfo
```

My VLC version and options:

```
pacija@kaa:~ % pkg info -f -x vlc
Name           : vlc
Version        : 2.0.5_1,3
Origin         : multimedia/vlc
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : www net multimedia ipv6 audio
Licenses       : GPLv2 
Maintainer     : multimedia@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : http://www.videolan.org/
Comment        : Qt4 based multimedia player and streaming server
Options        : 
	A52: on
	AALIB: off
	ASS: off
	AVAHI: off
	CACA: off
	DBUS: on
	DEBUG: off
	DIRAC: off
	DOCS: off
	DTS: on
	DVDNAV: on
	DVDREAD: on
	FAAD: on
	FLAC: on
	FLUID: off
	FRIBIDI: off
	GLX: on
	GNOMEVFS: off
	GNUTLS: on
	GOOM: off
	HTTPD: on
	JACK: off
	LIBBLURAY: off
	LIRC: off
	LIVEMEDIA: off
	LUA: on
	MAD: on
	MATROSKA: on
	MODPLUG: off
	MPEG2: on
	MTP: off
	MUSEPACK: off
	NCURSES: off
	NLS: on
	NOTIFY: on
	NO_DVD: off
	OGG: on
	OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS: off
	OPUS: on
	PNG: on
	PORTAUDIO: off
	PROJM: off
	PULSEAUDIO: off
	QT4: on
	REALAUDIO: on
	RUNROOT: off
	SAMBA: off
	SAMPLERATE: on
	SCHROED: off
	SDL: on
	SERVER_ONLY: off
	SHOUTCAST: off
	SKINS: on
	SPEEX: on
	SQLITE: off
	STREAM: on
	SVG: off
	TAGLIB: on
	THEORA: on
	TWOLAME: on
	UPNP: off
	V4L: off
	VAAPI: on
	VCD: on
	VORBIS: on
	X11: on
	X264: on
	XCB: on
	XOSD: off
	XVIDEO: on
	ZVBI: off
Flat size      : 37 MB
```
This is on:

```
FreeBSD kaa.mimar.rs 9.1-STABLE FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #1 r246312: Mon Feb  4 11:11:47 CET 2013 \
     root@kaa.mimar.rs:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/KAA04  amd64
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 1, 2013)

You are just fine! On me stop playing all .mkv files! I guess there is a bug here. Googling didn't help a lot to solve this problem!
This is my config

```
A52=on: AC-3 via liba52
     AALIB=on: AAlib graphics library
     ASS=on: ASS/SSA subtitle rendering
     AVAHI=on: Zeroconf via Avahi
     CACA=on: libcaca graphics library
     DBUS=on: D-Bus IPC system
     DEBUG=off: Install debug symbols
     DIRAC=on: Dirac codec via libdirac
     DOCS=off: Build and/or install documentation
     DTS=on: DTS DVD audio decoder
     DVDNAV=on: DVD menu navigation
     DVDREAD=on: DVD Playback support
     FAAD=on: FAAD AAC decoder
     FLAC=on: FLAC lossless audio codec
     FLUID=off: Fluidsynth MIDI support
     FRIBIDI=on: Bidirectional text via GNU FriBidi
     GLX=on: X11 OpenGL rendering
     GNOMEVFS=on: Gnome VFS support
     GNUTLS=on: SSL/TLS via GnuTLS
     GOOM=off: the Goom visual effect library
     HTTPD=on: httpd output streaming
     JACK=on: JACK audio server
     LIBBLURAY=on: Blu-ray discs via libbluray
     LIRC=on: Infrared remote control support
     LIVEMEDIA=on: Multimedia streaming via liveMedia
     LUA=on: Lua scripting language
     MAD=on: MAD MP3 audio decoder
     MATROSKA=on: Matroska container format
     MODPLUG=on: MODPLUG decoder
     MPEG2=on: MPEG-2 video via libmpeg2
     MTP=on: Media Tranfer Protocol
     MUSEPACK=on: MPC audio format
     NCURSES=on: ncurses (console) interface
     NLS=on: Native Language Support
     NOTIFY=on: Startup notification
     NO_DVD=off: disable DVD specific features
     OGG=on: Ogg media format
     OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS=on: Use extra compiler optimizations
     OPUS=on: Opus audio format
     PNG=on: PNG image format
     PORTAUDIO=off: PortAudio library
     PROJM=off: ProjectM visualizations
     PULSEAUDIO=on: PulseAudio sound server
     QT4=on: Qt 4 toolkit
     REALAUDIO=on: Real Audio(R) support
     RUNROOT=on: Enable running as root
     SAMBA=off: SAMBA Access module
     SAMPLERATE=on: Sample rate conversion
     SCHROED=on: Schroedinger decoder
     SDL=on: Simple Direct Media Layer
     SERVER_ONLY=off: Only build server parts
     SHOUTCAST=on: Ogg Icecast and SHOUTcast
     SKINS=on: winamp skins interface
     SPEEX=on: Speex audio format
     SQLITE=on: SQLite database
     STREAM=on: stream output
     SVG=on: SVG vector image format
     TAGLIB=on: ID3 tag and Ogg comment support
     THEORA=on: Ogg Theora video codec
     TWOLAME=on: TwoLAME MP2 audio encoder
     UPNP=on: UPnP support
     V4L=off: Video4Linux video capture compatibility
     VAAPI=on: VAAPI (GPU video acceleration)
     VCD=on: Video CD support
     VORBIS=on: Ogg Vorbis audio codec
     X11=on: X11 (graphics) support
     X264=on: H.264 video codec via x264
     XCB=on: Use X C Bindings for X11 output
     XOSD=off: X11 On Screen Display support
     XVIDEO=on: X11 Video extension library
     ZVBI=on: VBI decoding support
```


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 2, 2013)

multimedia/vlc bump PORTREVISION to fix mkv playback when built with clang. See r313172.


----------

